# bug Automator ?



## DarKOrange (21 Mai 2005)

Salut

Je n'arrive pas à suprimer un module du menu contextuel ... pourtant je l'ai bien supprimé dans Automator c'est un bug ou moi qui suis nul ? ;-)

Merci


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

Tu connais spotlight ?  cherche avec le nom de ton action...
elle se trouve dans ~/Library/Workflows/Applications/Finder/


----------

